# Waiting on single parent allowance since last May ??



## hippy1975 (15 Feb 2011)

is it plausible that someone could be waiting on the single parent allowance since last May ??
I have a tenant who was always a bit sporadic with the rent, bit of a nightmare really but it always came in the end so we thought things were okay.  Now she tells us that her ESB has been cut off for the last two weeks, and that things are a mess because she has been waiting on this pmnt to come through since may, is this possible ??  I'm torn between wanting to do something to help her out but not wanting to be taken for a fool, she's a nice girl but there's always a story and always a drama and I don't feel I can believe everything i'm told. She also says she has a claim pending from an accident she had, would that have an impact on the lone parent payment ??

I'm going to try to get on to ESB to see how much she owes, but I'm sure they won't tell me, if I knew that and knew for def her money was coming I might work something out with her to help her, but I don't want to be taken for a ride if this is another story...


----------



## hippy1975 (15 Feb 2011)

Sorry I should have said, my husband signed HSE forms that she asked him to sign back when she moved  in in July, nothing really since, hence why we thought it was all sorted back then ? Could the backlog be this long ?


----------



## merille (15 Feb 2011)

so she hasnt paid any rent since may? is she getting rent allowance already or not? theres 2 different things - rent allowance (which goes towards her rent) and one parent family payment, which is paid weekly. which one is she getting then?


----------



## sammi (15 Feb 2011)

Even if she's still waiting for the lone parent payment that shouldn't affect her weekly income as the CWO will pay her until the lone parents comes through. 

As the Landlord/owner of the property I think you are entitled to ring the ESB and find out whats going on with your property.

As for "helping her out", why would you do this?? Your her landlord not her friend. I think you've become too friendly with this girl which is allowing her to take advantage of you. Step back and keep it professional.

And please don't think all lone parents/rent allowance recipients are like this. I am in the same boat and my rent always gets paid on time - no excuses.


----------



## hippy1975 (15 Feb 2011)

Thanks guys,

Merille, yes we have been paid the rent but it's been hard getting it, never on time, a few weeks owing now but because we always got it in the end I was very shocked to find out the elec was cut off

sammi, thanks for your advice, don't worry ihave not got friendly it was more I was considering should I help but you are right, she can't have been left high and dry with no money so there's a bit of a story there I'd say.....

Grand, I will leave it to the end of the week before I call her again to see what's happening, and where she is with getting the elec turned back on


----------



## merille (15 Feb 2011)

shes getting rent allowance, that means shes getting some kind of weekly payment aswell. even, if she doesnt get one parent family payment yet (which is a story telling i guess), she would get some money from local social welfare officer. also child benefit (3 children!). so she isnt without money! dont know why she hasnt paid ESB bills then, thats the most important thing to pay when u have children...


----------

